# Java Hmo



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

is the java hmo weather and movies plugins dead again?


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Movie plugin found at other forum here:

/forum/showthread.php?p=239993#post239993

a weather plugin can be found in post#20 of the same thread.


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

i have done those updates already, the weather says it uploaded, and the movie as well. I even tried it on a separate pc changing the plugins(movie and weather) with the same result. Is there anything else I can check?


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I just checked my Dtivos, and the movies & weather plugins both still work for me. Did they work for you until this weekend?

All you need to do is copy & paste the jar files into:

E:\Program Files\JavaHMO\plugins

Make sure you either remove or move the old jar files to a location JHMO won't check.

I think if it was a big problem, we'd see more people commenting on it.


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, I noticed it yesterday, and it seems odd that both quit working at the same time. I did do as you say so I will do some checking on my connections such as maybe the router.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

All of my JavaHMO plugins die whenever I forget and let Java do an automatic update. You must stick with the version of the software that comes with JavaHMO.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Turn off automatic updates and you won't have that problem.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Huh? I forget how I did it, but I apparently have 2 versions of Java installed & running.

I have Java 2 RE, SE v1.4.2_06 (required for JavaHMO) & the current version, Java 6 update 3. 

When I check firefox, it only reads the "Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U3" plugin, but I have to have v1.4.2 version running, or else I wouldn't be able to use JavaHMO, right!?

I need the newest version of Java because of work. There is a program I need to run from home that requires Java 6. If I wasn't able to have both versions installed, I'd be in a pickle of situation.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You can have multiple installations of Java and most of the time there shouldn't be a problem as long as the apps know where to get theirs from.


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

What it turns out to be was my firewall that my isp provides. Java Hmo has worked for months until last weekend. They must of had some upgrade.


----------

